# Non-catalyzed vs catalyzed lacquer and spray gun



## MrDave (Feb 26, 2007)

I am new and a friend told me to use non catalyzed lacquer as it does not dry out in the spray gun or clog it up.  He also uses this spray unit Preval Spray Gun</u> 
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5751
I am lost as to all of this any info helpful.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dave,

Color me simple, but I use Deft Sanding Sealer and Deft Lacquer in the plain old "rattle cans."


----------



## jeffj13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Non-catalyzed lacquer is more commonly called nitrocellulose lacquer and is the more common form of lacquer.  If the product you are buying is not specifically labled, it is likely nitrocellulose lacquer.

Catalyzed lacquers have a very short pot life, but nitrocellulose lacquer will also dry in your spray gun if left for any length of time.  I've had nitrocellulose lacquer clog my airbrush after just 10 or 15 minutes.

jeff


----------



## ashaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Dave
Just so you know when using lacquer besure you a good ventation.  The stuff is nasty to your nerves.  Also do not use it around open flames ( wood burning stove, gas heater).  In some states you have to have a license to handle Catalyzed lacquers.

Good luck with you finish and your pens.


----------



## MrDave (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> <br />Dave
> Just so you know when using lacquer besure you a good ventation.  The stuff is nasty to your nerves.  Also do not use it around open flames ( wood burning stove, gas heater).  In some states you have to have a license to handle Catalyzed lacquers.
> 
> Good luck with you finish and your pens.



This may be the best advice as my shop is setup next to the furnace!
All info is helpful.
Thanks


----------

